# Abroadies FET - how soon have you chosen to go again?



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

I have decided to go back for FET (donor eggs) but believe my clinic will want me to have a natural period (after this one) before starting a new cycle. My clinic is in Cyprus. I note that Spanish clinics allow you to go on cycle straight after BFN. I think I would prefer to go straight away and only wait 6 weeks - rather than wait for 11 weeks - but may need to persuade my clinic. What have others chosen to do - if they've been given a choice that is.

Love

JacLawxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jaclaw,

I had a my BFN 22 February and had my FET 20th April.  Yes, my clinic wanted me to have a natural cycle before starting again.  I got a lovely BFP with my FET.  TBH I wasn't going to do it because I didn't want to feel as low as I felt after the bfn... so glad I went for it.   You need to do what you think it best.  Lots of luck to you sweetie.

       

Love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Michelle

Am so inspired by your experience!! Congrats on your fantasic BFP !!!

I defo want to have FET but do not want to wait 3 months - as calculated by myself if I have to have natural cycle first. Maybe I have done the maths wrong as you did FET only 2 months after your BFN having waited for a natural period. I think I may ask my consultant to do the maths instead! Hopefully he'll come up with an earlier date! 

All best for the next 8 months.

JacLaw xxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks JacLaw,

I'm even inspired by my experience!   I was not confident that it would work.

It should only be two months after your BFN.  Because AF should start a few days after you stop your hormones after negative.  Then 28 (ish) days later you should have your natural AF.  That's the one that I started treatment with.  Meaning I went for my pelvic scan and bloods 3 days after AF started in March.  (Am I making any sense? )

Thank you hun.  Hopefully you'll be not far behind me.  

Michelle xxx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Michelle

Hope all is going well with you.

You were right...I had miscalculated when they would let me start meds...so it is looking like mid-June for FET, which is 2 months after failed cycle. I am thrilled to be able to start again though not looking forward to those bl**dy Cyclogest. 

So, now the detox starts in earnest again. No caffeine, chocolate or alcohol for me... but do I look bovvered?

Good luck to all FF gearing up to - or who are on - cycles.

JacLawx


----------



## becca1969 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi JacLaw,

Looks like we may be cycle buddies as i am also having fet,hopefully mid June-lets hope we get lucky together 

Good luck with the de-tox!

Love Becca xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Jaclaw, glad your FET is earlier than you thought.   I am still eating chocolate, that's something I can't give up.... EVER!   But, I am dying for a good coffee.  Think once I'm past 12 weeks I'll have one.  Unless when I see my doctor tomorrow she tells me it wouldn't hurt to have one cup.

Lots of luck to you!    Cyclogest... blech. 

Becca, lots of luck to you too hun!  Nice that you'll have a cycle buddy.   

Michelle


----------



## becca1969 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello Michelle,

You are our inspiration   -keep well & take care,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Becca

Yes! Hopefully June is a good month for us both. Let's keep each other in the loop. This time I am having 3 transferred (if 3 survive the thaw that is!) as last time I opted for just 2. Since then however, I have been told that my underactive thyroid may have caused implatation failure so in a way I am glad that I was conservative as it means that 4 have been frozen instead of 3 (if you get my logic?). My consultant have advised steroids and baby aspirin as well as the usual progestorone and cyclogest so I really do feel that - along with the detox - that I am 'gearing up' as much as I can. 

Wishing you all luck for your 'gearing up'.  

Michelle - keep us updated. 

JacLawxxx


----------



## becca1969 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Jaclaw,
Good to hear from you,looks like we are on similar regimes -i am also on steroid & baby aspirin this time,along with oestrogen tabs & progestorone(not sure which versions yet!!).Hope our embies defrost well,we only have 3 frozen ones,they are at blastocyst stage.Too much to hope all would defrost but if by some miracle they do they will all be going back in!!I am getting prepared by getting clinic in uk organised for the monitoring & trying to be healthy.Went back to yoga class last week as i find it calms me after hard day at work!

Speak to you soon

Becca xxxxxx


----------

